# old tobacco sticks



## watchdog (Dec 9, 2011)

I am a new member and have a question.I have alot of old tobacco sticks.What use are they if any?Thanks for any help


----------



## TonyBal (May 17, 2011)

As long as they are not stale, I guess you eat them.:laughing:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Got any pictures of them?


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

TonyBal said:


> As long as they are not stale, I guess you eat them.:laughing:


lol that is funny........


a tobacco stick is a 1"x1" x 4' stick used to hang tobacco from "tiers" in an old timey "baccor barn". oh man the memories......makes me wonder why I never hari-karied in my youth......150 degrees in the top of that barn, brother handing and me sticking....sorry dude, just reliving a nightmare.

put them on ebay and craigslist as is...they are apart of history now and sell well for craft and display....usually heart pine but newer one were cut from what ever was at hand


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

anyone else on here ever stitched or hung?

sorry dont mean to hijack the post...just curious....this hasn't even crossed my mind in 30 yrs


----------



## watchdog (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks all...Yes I hung and strung from the age of 8 to 20.I have around a 1000 of tobacco sticks.I learned from some old timers yesterday that some of the sticks were cut with a saw and some were made with some kind of rail splitter.They are not square.They said those that were made with a splitter are old as dirt.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you have a lathe you could try making pens/pencils or chess pieces, but that would mean cutting them into short chunks.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Used to hang tobacco in ol Kentuck as a kid. We also used them in the gardens for tomatoes, and green beans, and anything else that would climb. I surely remember the splinters from the older sticks. 

If you could find the better sticks, you could try making walking canes. Several places you can buy the hardware.


----------



## NcGypsy (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi I am new to here also and have a barn full of very old tabacco sticks and thinking of making walking sticks with them.Could you possibly share the places to buy the hardware for the making of thses.?Thank you for your time.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Garden stakes is what came to mind first. You could try ebay or craigslist I don't know if there is market for them.

I did broad leaf tobacco back in the 70's up in CT. Fun times.

Red


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

NcGypsy said:


> Hi I am new to here also and have a barn full of very old tabacco sticks and thinking of making walking sticks with them.Could you possibly share the places to buy the hardware for the making of thses.?Thank you for your time.


Got any pictures? Do a search, there are many places who sell walking stick hardware, like:
http://www.thewoodcraftshop.com/store/c/709-Walking-Stick-and-Cane-Hardware.html


----------

